
Ask HN: What has your experience on the Bitcoin subreddit been? - _bazinga_
I found it to be quite the worst place to be on reddit. I&#x27;d heard that there&#x27;s notoriety for callousness with insults being hurled every which way but I experienced it myself.<p>Curious what other people&#x27;s experiences have been line on there.<p>Also, are there alternative places where civil discourse on the future of bitcoin and cryptocurrency in general is done?
======
_bazinga_
I don't think I'm ever going back there. There's gotta be a better forum to
discuss bitcoin.

